# Basix B-600



## amstrauss (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what the going rate for a used Basix B-600 Heat Press should be?


----------



## cggiftshop1 (May 2, 2012)

I gave $125.00 for mine....I live in indiana so might depend on where you live but i think it is about 10 years old..


----------

